# Loss of MOJO



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yea, same happens to me with work :huh:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

This happens to me halfway through each season. In the beginning of the season I'm beyond pumped to ride every chance I get. Then halfway through I start to miss hiking, mountain biking, camping, wheeling, fishing, etc. I think my main issue is that snowboarding is the only winter activity I do, while I have a ton of warm weather activities that I do. 

I will say this hasn't been the case this year because I'm starting to go stir crazy not being able to ride. I only have 10 days on the mountain so far (I know embarrassing) and likely won't be able to ride again until March.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Get away from snowboarding for a little bit. Happens to everyone for every passion.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Road trip time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm on a forced hiatus from snowboarding till Sunday. I have I think around 80 or 85 days already. 

It's kind of natural to not look forward to dragging your ass out of bed when you get near that 100 day mark. Take a break for a week, you'll come back harder. Plus this spring weather hasn't been helping. I contemplated going skateboarding yesterday. I don't usually contemplate doing that till at least July.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I contemplated going skateboarding yesterday. I don't usually contemplate doing that till at least July.


You have places there to skate in January? Is that typical or just a result of the recent weather? I mean yea I get your comment on spring weather, but I just assumed that everything was still snow-covered. Never been there in there in the winter.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

What you need is a brand new foldable snowboard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

trapper said:


> You have places there to skate in January? Is that typical or just a result of the recent weather? I mean yea I get your comment on spring weather, but I just assumed that everything was still snow-covered. Never been there in there in the winter.


The way my shop sits it's facing the sun most of the day. So it melted off the front sidewalk which we have a 12 inch ledge that is fully waxed and skateable. It was dry enough I could have skated that ledge and nothing else. If I really want to skate I'll just go over to Woodward. 

Yes more foldable snowboards. We all need foldable snowboards it will rejuvenate us and make us want to go slide sideways. Or ZJ's, we might just need ZJ's.


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

WOW! I can't imagine 90 days a season. Here in NC I'm lucky to get a dozen trips per season and that's on man made shit. We went Sunday and the slope was a solid sheet of ice with 3-4 inches of granular/sand like snow on top of that. By the 3rd run all of that was scraped off into nice little piles that you had to dodge or you could plow into!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I got 226 days last year. Year before that was 186. I'm taking it easy this year. If I hit 150 I'll be happy.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Fuck you and fuck your 50 days. In fact take your 50 days and fuck BA's 90 days straight in the sphincter. Dry. It took me more than 5 years to rack up 50 days. I'm not bitter though.

*Oh I misread. You get the point though. 50 days, 90 days, thats a lot of days.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snow Hound said:


> Fuck you and fuck your 50 days. In fact take your 50 days and fuck BA's 90 days straight in the sphincter. Dry. It took me more than 5 years to rack up 50 days. I'm not bitter though.
> 
> *Oh I misread. You get the point though. 50 days, 90 days, thats a lot of days.


Do you want me to go get 50 days in your honor?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Damm i only have 20, best start getting out of bed and doing some more.... Haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I got 226 days last year. Year before that was 186. I'm taking it easy this year. If I hit 150 I'll be happy.


You've had a few more injuries to contend with this season tho, haven't you? That's certainly an acceptable reason for such a slow start!   _Slow,..!_ :lol: I should be so slow!!! 



Snow Hound said:


> Fuck you and fuck your 50 days….. It took me more than 5 years to rack up 50 days. I'm not bitter though.
> 
> *Oh I misread. You get the point though. 50 days, 90 days, thats a lot of days.





Kevin137 said:


> Damm i only have 20, best start getting out of bed and doing some more.... Haha


Doesn't do me any good to compare my count to someone like BA or Argo! It's most people's dream to live within walking distance of an epic mountain's lifts!

And although we can't all live a short bus ride form the lifts,.. ….I gotta ask! Is it the distance to your slopes or family considerations,.. what? Cuz I managed to do better than _that_ my first 3 month, half season. And that spring, 2011 was pretty shitty! Still, I managed 25-28 days or so!! :shrug: :eyetwitch2:

Commitment fellas, gotta have that _commitment!_  :hairy:
(_…that and no wife to complain about the irresponsible waste of time & money!_) :jumping1:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Family always comes 1st...!!! AFTER SNOWBOARDING


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

My stoke is usually pretty high until I hit a few crappy days where my riding sucks, I am tired from work, or conditions are garbage and I just wanna go home. Then we will get some epic for the midwest weather (read--real snow) and all will be well again. Although this year I've been hanging out on some mountain bike forums and keep thinking bout how awesome this summer is gonna on the bike.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

When does your season start/end down in CO? I don't think I'd make 150 days even if I snowboard every day from opening day to closing day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Early October till sometimes July.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> I have about 90 days of riding this season so far, the past 4 days I have not been able to drag my ass out of bed to ride before work at 11am. My last day of riding started at 7am and finished up at 3pm last friday....... :blahblah:
> 
> This usually happens every season for a week or so. Anyone else experience this kind of loss of desire? I am sure it works across the board for most activities you do every day...... I am just day dreaming of fishing offshore, scuba diving and surfing......  Think I need a weekend getaway to a beach. lol


this happened to me one season when I got in a lot more days on the hill than I do now. Seems like too much of anything can lead to burn-out. I get burned out on biking since the season gets longer every year and down here on the Front Range, it's in the 70's in January, so biking season is further encroaching into snow season..

As far as snowboarding, I think anything over 80 days a season would be more than enough for me, unless they were powder days...


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Man, that's way longer than out here, we're usually from Thanksgiving until around 4/20. I do like how nobody comes here, though. Even on a "crowded" day, we're pretty mellow.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Fewdfreak said:


> My stoke is usually pretty high until I hit a few crappy days where my riding sucks, I am tired from work, or conditions are garbage and I just wanna go home. Then we will get some epic for the midwest weather (read--real snow) and all will be well again. Although this year I've been hanging out on some mountain bike forums and keep thinking bout how awesome this summer is gonna on the bike.



This is pretty much me. I'm always stoked to get up early and hit the slopes. It's what happens while there that causes me to lose it. Crowded days, shit conditions, a bunch of noobs and idiots out of their experience level getting in my way, not riding my best, feeling tired from the work week...then I'll end up leaving early, only to promptly regret it a few hours later. I just think of how long I wait in anticipation for the season...and how fast it's already going. It's almost February for fuck's sake. And our snow base here isn't great so once the warmer March weather starts up, we are going to lose it.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

stillz said:


> Man, that's way longer than out here, we're usually from Thanksgiving until around 4/20. I do like how nobody comes here, though. Even on a "crowded" day, we're pretty mellow.


are you at BB? i normally get close to 50 a season(weekend warrior)at RLM. I get stoke each week to be over for the weekend (go figure).


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm at Big Sky, but Bridger Bowl is pretty awesome. There are so many cool lines packed into such a small area of ridge up there. I went to Red Lodge for a couple days last year to take my cert 2. That was a fun mountain, too. I wished we had more time to explore and free ride there.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if I lose my mojo this next week. We've had two really warm, slushy days, and are headed into colder temps with no new snow in the forecast. It will be a mess.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

stillz said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if I lose my mojo this next week. We've had two really warm, slushy days, and are headed into colder temps with no new snow in the forecast. It will be a mess.


Probably heading to BB this weekend,they have better snow than we do here. Rode laps for few hours today on all open terrain (unplanned day-off). firm and soft snow everywhere so it was a blast nonetheless:jumping1: The forecast shows snow this weekend so i'm praying for that.:happy:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Can't say I ever wanted to take time off or was unenthused about riding. There're days when something hurts or crowds/conditions make it more of a chore than enjoyment, so I may cut my day short. But not like I can't drag my ass out of bed in the morning.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> I have about 90 days of riding this season so far, the past 4 days I have not been able to drag my ass out of bed to ride before work at 11am. My last day of riding started at 7am and finished up at 3pm last friday....... :blahblah:
> 
> This usually happens every season for a week or so. Anyone else experience this kind of loss of desire? I am sure it works across the board for most activities you do every day...... I am just day dreaming of fishing offshore, scuba diving and surfing......  Think I need a weekend getaway to a beach. lol


Do you work nights at the hospital?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

If I get 15 days this season I'll be surprised. They couldn't open until January 2nd and on January 9th my daughter was born. Plus I'm living with my baby's momma now so my drive went from 30 minutes to 50. My main riding friend also got injured and turned in his pass for a partial refund. To sum up, I'm a whiny bitch making excuses. 

On the bright side I'm closing on a house soon back in the 30 minute range with enough of a yard to build a summer practice ramp and a mini ramp to keep me in better shape for future seasons.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Do you work nights at the hospital?


Evenings......


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a whole 10 days so far this year... But 7 of that was in a row which made it even better. The only day I was not 101% happy was a Saturday, because of the crowd. Rarely being able to go has made me appreciate every day riding, crowds or empty, slush or powder; I don't take break days. If people are bummed on the conditions, I get the icy slushy mess to myself. :hairy:

If I lived in the mountains I'm sure it'd be different, skipping early season to hunt and 4wheel, spend time with the dog, etc but I don't live there so I need to enjoy every minute I am.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I only get about 30-35 days per season, which is actually not too bad being a weekend warrior in the Midwest. I usually get to the point of being ready to do other stuff and be done with shoveling snow come late March, but since we've had a relatively weak start to the season that may not happen to me this year.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This year for the PNW brethern...ain't no mojo to loose:facepalm1:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm at about 25 with another 8 hiking the closed resort directly behind my condo (stagecoach). When I start to feel burned out I think hard about any tricks I want to learn or perfect. Like right now I've been riding switch as much as possible and trying to hit tricks starting from switch rather then landing in it. It is such a challange and has fired my stoke back up. I wake up or get off work hyped to conquer my goals and improve. Sunday I was riding switch thru the trees confidently at Winter Park for the first time. Unless you are a master at all that is snowboarding you gotta keep challenging yourself and finding new adventures within your riding to keep the fire alive.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Mystery:

Any chance you have any pictures of what is left of Stagecoach, runs, lifts, buildings, etc., if anything. Since it has been closed since 1974,( it only operated for 2 seasons ) it would be interesting to see what mother nature has done to the place. Always interested in the status of "lost" hills. Start a new thread and other such stories may come to light.

Apologizes to all, as no highjack is intended.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Hey Mystery:
> 
> Any chance you have any pictures of what is left of Stagecoach, runs, lifts, buildings, etc., if anything. Since it has been closed since 1974,( it only operated for 2 seasons ) it would be interesting to see what mother nature has done to the place. Always interested in the status of "lost" hills. Start a new thread and other such stories may come to light.
> 
> Apologizes to all, as no highjack is intended.


There are still some lift towers left and an old engine that ran the lift. Also the owner does some cat tours now and then so we gotta duck in the trees when he's around but the untouched powder is magical. When we get some more snow I'll take some pictures and start a thread for you.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mystery2many said:


> I'm at about 25 with another 8 hiking the closed resort directly behind my condo (stagecoach). When I start to feel burned out I think hard about any tricks I want to learn or perfect. Like right now I've been riding switch as much as possible and trying to hit tricks starting from switch rather then landing in it. It is such a challange and has fired my stoke back up. I wake up or get off work hyped to conquer my goals and improve. Sunday I was riding switch thru the trees confidently at Winter Park for the first time. Unless you are a master at all that is snowboarding you gotta keep challenging yourself and finding new adventures within your riding to keep the fire alive.


Snowboarding is a lot like golf. You can always get better at it.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

What would Austin Powers do?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> What would Austin Powers do?


Make another shitty movie.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Snowboarding is a lot like golf. You can always get better at it.


Ain't that the damn truth!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I think you gotta plan a trip. I know you did a crazy trip last year but maybe hit up somewhere you've never been!?! Revelstoke?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Is hiking an option? I get pretty quickly bored by resort riding these days... but hiking is refreshing. No noise n crowds


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Hey Mystery:
> 
> Any chance you have any pictures of what is left of Stagecoach, runs, lifts, buildings, etc., if anything. Since it has been closed since 1974,( it only operated for 2 seasons ) it would be interesting to see what mother nature has done to the place. Always interested in the status of "lost" hills. Start a new thread and other such stories may come to light.
> 
> Apologizes to all, as no highjack is intended.


ColoradoSkiHistory.com Home Page


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I play pick-up basketball on average 4 times a week and after a couple months in a row I lose the excitement to get up and play but if I take a week off, I am itching to get back to play again so I think if you do something a lot(besides 1 obvious activity, haha) it can get a little repetitive and boring. Plus I'm sure the recent lack of powder days isn't helping.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

poutanen said:


> I think you gotta plan a trip. I know you did a crazy trip last year but maybe hit up somewhere you've never been!?! Revelstoke?


lol. oddly enough I travel quite a bit. In the last two weeks I have been to Park City, Canyons, Snowbird for 5 days, Vail a couple days, Ski Cooper tomorrow, Copper Mtn Friday, Ski Cooper Sat/Sun..... 

We will head to Alpine/Squaw in March and April a week each. Taos in Feb for a week.

I am thinking of hitting Miami to fish with my buddy for a long weekend at the end of Feb......

I know...:blahblah:.. tough problems, I was just curious how many others got to that point of blah with a lot of days. Thinking back, it seems to happen every year but usually around Christmas so it isn't as noticeable given work is so busy all afternoon...... :injured:


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Argo said:


> lol. oddly enough I travel quite a bit. In the last two weeks I have been to Park City, Canyons, Snowbird for 5 days, Vail a couple days, Ski Cooper tomorrow, Copper Mtn Friday, Ski Cooper Sat/Sun.....
> 
> We will head to Alpine/Squaw in March and April a week each. Taos in Feb for a week.
> 
> ...


Hope you catch the opening of the kachina lift! A buddy of mine is an instructor there and he says conditions are a bit sub par right now but more now on the way. He also said Kachina is set to open late February or first week of Mary so if you haven't planned already plan around then. 

Wait. Don't. I forgot Texan skiers are going to mogul that thing out within the first hour.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Argo said:


> I have about 90 days of riding this season so far, the past 4 days I have not been able to drag my ass out of bed to ride before work at 11am. My last day of riding started at 7am and finished up at 3pm last friday....... :blahblah:
> 
> This usually happens every season for a week or so. Anyone else experience this kind of loss of desire? I am sure it works across the board for most activities you do every day...... I am just day dreaming of fishing offshore, scuba diving and surfing......  Think I need a weekend getaway to a beach. lol


First Class Humblebrag to me:blahblah:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

StAntonRider said:


> Hope you catch the opening of the kachina lift! A buddy of mine is an instructor there and he says conditions are a bit sub par right now but more now on the way. He also said Kachina is set to open late February or first week of Mary so if you haven't planned already plan around then.
> 
> Wait. Don't. I forgot Texan skiers are going to mogul that thing out within the first hour.


Taos has been really good about blocking off the areas for competition, which we are there for. Usually west basin area for IFSA qualifiers then Katchina for the Solomon freeride and IFSA National finals.

We are hoping to get first tracks on katchina as the event usually does each year(missed last year).

Today was day 5 and I am felling a little more motivated to get off my ass tomorrow for Ski Cooper...... :dry:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Shreddin' the gnar..........at Ski Cooper.:eyetwitch2:


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Time to diversify and get a new hobby.
Being a 1 trick pony means you've become a boring person.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> I have about 90 days of riding this season so far, the past 4 days I have not been able to drag my ass out of bed to ride before work at 11am. My last day of riding started at 7am and finished up at 3pm last friday....... :blahblah:
> 
> This usually happens every season for a week or so. Anyone else experience this kind of loss of desire? I am sure it works across the board for most activities you do every day...... I am just day dreaming of fishing offshore, scuba diving and surfing......  Think I need a weekend getaway to a beach. lol





BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm on a forced hiatus from snowboarding till Sunday. I have I think around 80 or 85 days already.
> 
> It's kind of natural to not look forward to dragging your ass out of bed when you get near that 100 day mark. Take a break for a week, you'll come back harder. Plus this spring weather hasn't been helping. I contemplated going skateboarding yesterday. I don't usually contemplate doing that till at least July.


Oh fuck me that's funny. Such a Colorado problem. Come live in California where there is zero snow and as a result I have ZERO days so far. Yeah I missed the 1 week window in December. Nice. Fast forward to January and it's the worst on record. No point in driving 3 hours north to mountain bike. My $500 season pass lies unused in a drawer somewhere. By the end of the season I will have forgotten how to snowboard. Fuck climate change. And no, I can't travel to CO this year. Pish. In other news, my golf game is on fire.


----------

